# Iraq Kurdish Dog Breed-Pshdar Dog (Assyrian Shepherd Dog)



## mohamad2610 (Dec 5, 2018)

.







.
.
.







.
History : Kurdish dogs is a oldest dog breed in asia minor.this dog have 6000 years history.

According to (Assyrian and Babylonia Mesopotamia) clay tablets found in kurdistan now.
.
.
.
.Ashurbanipal king use this ancient dogs for hunting wild animals and
protect huge flocks and guarding the villages.
for this reason dogs very important in daily live for assyrian people and they showing
this subject in all stone inscription (dog hunt lions) and in clay plaques(tablets) as a best
friend of humans .ancient people view to dogs as a god .
.
.







.
Temperament :

Kurdish Dogs is very strong and powerful and have special feature that make different from all other dog breeds.

For example : they have strength body in form of fish(wide chest and narrow west)
Tail is often raised on their west
And their head and neck is a tall and raised up.
Their ears is soft and loose and have strong muzzle and jaws.
Kurdish Dogs(Pshdar Dog) have strongest jaws in all dog breeds.
Their height in males is between 85 to 95 cm.
And in females height between 75 to 80 cm.
Weight : in males average between 80 to 90 kilos
And in females is between 70 to 75 kilos
.
.
.








Kurdish Dogs is a strongest working dog in all middle east.
They never tired and their energy always is full.they are lover of their owners.
Kurdish Dog Age is between 10 to 13 years old in normal condition.
But if use this dogs in battle ,their age is between 6 to 8 years old.
This dog is not sutible for live in apartment and they must go out of home for walking every day for decrease his energy.
And the must keep in big gardens or yards .
Here this some kurdish dogs images
Kurdish dog breeds
Kurdish shepherd dogs
Pshdar dog


Kurdish Dog Breed Videos : 
.



.
.
Kurdish Dog Images : 
.
.
.







.
.







.
.







.
.
.


----------

